
The Lean Publishing Manifesto - raganwald
http://leanpub.com/manifesto
======
jonnathanson
It's a very provocative piece, and it seems to dovetail quite nicely with the
release of works-in-progress on such sites as Kickstarter.

That said, this model presently works a lot better for nonfiction than it does
for fiction. Unless we're talking about a return to the serialized novel. And
that may not necessarily be a bad thing. If certain app developers release
their games in "chapters," I see no reason why authors couldn't do the same.
In fact, that may even be a better way to make a living as a fiction writer
than by releasing whole books every year (so long as the installments are
substantial enough to warrant the price tag). And, in the interest of seeing
this thought experiment through to its conclusion: who's to say that a la
carte book sales are the final word on pricing? Will we eventually see authors
selling subscriptions to serialized works?

------
Firebrand
This is somewhat unrelated, but if I may pick your brain for a moment, what
are your thoughts on this article:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/jan/30/self-e-
publishin...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/jan/30/self-e-publishing-
bubble-ewan-morrison)

------
peterarmstrong
I've contributed an edited, shortened version of this manifesto to
<http://leanpub.com/uncensored>, a benefit book for the EFF that Hunter Walk
and Eric Ries edited and Leanpub created.

------
raganwald
I found their discussion of the place for self-published e-books , blogs, and
print books in the context of the “Technology Adoption Lifecycle" interesting.

I suspect that many HN readers who write blogs will find the manifesto
interesting even if they don’t want to publish a book, don’t want to try what
they call “lean publishing," or don’t intend to use their particular service.

